# Upgrading my new FOCUS Cayo 2



## Madridmikey

Hi guys.

Have bought a new bike and I'm very happy with it, but I was thinking of a few upgrades and I thought I'd ask for some advice. The bike weighs in at 8.4kg without pedals and the specification is as follows

Frame: Cayo carbon frame, BB30 
Forks: Focus carbon 
Front Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra 
Brake levers/STi's: Shimano Ultegra 
Chainset: FSA Gossamer (50/34 - BB30) 
Cassette: Shimano 11-28 
Handlebars: FSA Vero 
Stem: FSA OS-190 
Saddle: Prologo Nago 
Seatpost: FSA SL-280 
Brake Calipers: FSA Energy 
Wheelset: DT Swiss R1900 
Tyres: Continental Ultrasport, foldable

I think it's a pretty good deal for 1439 euros. Plenty of ultrega on there, that's obviously not going to be upgraded, but I've got some ideas about what to upgrade...

The DT swiss wheels look great and from the reviews I've read they're really durable and a good package, but at 1900grams they're pretty heavy, right? I mainly climb mountains, so I imagine getting some lighter wheels would make sense: in all the forums I read that is the first place to upgrade, lighter weight on a rotating part etc. I think I could shave half a kilo or so off the weight, getting some that are 1400-1500g. Any thoughts about possible wheelsets to go for that are this weight, durable but won't absolutely break the bank?

The handlebars are narrow and not particularly comfortable, so i'm going to get some new ones for that reason alone. They weigh 300g. Is it worth getting some nice carbon bars that weigh in a bit lighter, or just to get something that feels comfortable and is cheaper?

The alloy seatpost weighs in at 320g. Would it be worth upgrading this?

The tyres are quite cheap, so I'll be getting some new ones too. 

Any advice would be appreciated,

Michael.


----------



## bahueh

you'll get the most noticeable improvement from a lighter set of wheels. most anything in the 7-900$ range would be good. 14-1500 grams. the options are nearly limitless. change the tires after they're cut/worn to hell. might as well get the mileage out of them and upgrade when they're shot.
carbon bars can almost be equaled in comfort with thick bar tape/two layers of tape. carbon bars for the price however are about the biggest rip off in the cycling industry. all depends on what you want to do and how much $$ you have...


----------



## beeristasty

The first thing I'd recommend is to upgrade to the parts that will get you into your ideal body position. Fancy pants wheels will not do much for you if you're not comfortable while pounding out the miles (relatively speaking). It's up to you on the carbon vs. alloy debate. But if either your frame is worthy of the bling or you plan on a future frame upgrade that will be worthy of the bling, you may as well do it right while you're there, right?

btw, the most noticeable weight-related upgrade for me was carbon tubulars. They're nice and lightweight @ ~1120 grams and accelerate instantly when compared to my oem wheels, which are around 1700 grams. The downside is that they're fussier to maintain, but I can live with em.


----------



## T0mi

buy carbon tubular wheels. 

Don't bother with carbon handlebar. Just find handlebars that fits you well. For my new bike I bought a used Deda Newton alloy handlebars for less than 20$ and they weighted 245gr. Carbon handlebar of the same weight would have cost me 10x the price.

The seatpost is quite heavy but you won't gain much by swapping it and the cost to weight gain ratio will not be interesting.


----------



## Madridmikey

Nice bike Tomi. It looks like the sort of bike Darth Vader would ride. Really individual! How much does the whole thing weigh?

I've had a look at those soul wheels. They look like an absolute steal! Are you sure it's all legit?! It looks like it is..!


----------



## Madridmikey

Thanks for the advice guys.

My budget wouldn't really allow for carbon tubulars. Also I'm generally under the impression that carbon wheels are generally aero wheels, no? I guess they're more of a benefit on the flat that going up and down mountains?

I'm looking at Campagnolo Zonda and Fulcrum 3s. Both cost a similar amount (around 450euros) and both are listed as weighing 1555g: a saving of 385g over my DT Swiss wheels that weigh 1940g! I guess that's quite a considerable saving...

Does anyone have any advice about which set to go for out of the two? Thanks.


----------



## pianopiano

*might I suggest*

You might want to check out the Soul 3.0SL wheelset. At around 342 Euros for a 1400 gram wheelset, they look like a great deal. I'm pretty sure that they are built using Kinlin niobium rims, and I have more that 15,000 kilometers on a wheelset that I've built using these rims, with great results.

http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=11.


----------



## T0mi

Madridmikey said:


> My budget wouldn't really allow for carbon tubulars. Also I'm generally under the impression that carbon wheels are generally aero wheels, no? I guess they're more of a benefit on the flat that going up and down mountains?
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Campagnolo Zonda and Fulcrum 3s. Both cost a similar amount (around 450euros) and both are listed as weighing 1555g: a saving of 385g over my DT Swiss wheels that weigh 1940g! I guess that's quite a considerable saving...
> 
> Does anyone have any advice about which set to go for out of the two? Thanks.


I live in Switzerland, so weight is important to me. I have build a set of 38mm tubular wheels for my bike and they ended up at ~1200g. Si I see advantages in the mountains as well as in the flat andit didn't cost me more than the Zonda or Fulcrum wheelsets you mention.


----------



## T0mi

I don't know the weight of the whole thing, but it is the lightest bike I ever owned. It is probably slightly under the pro weight limit (the frame alone is 975gr, not bad for a size 58). But there are things like the heavy 105 crankset which will probably migrate to my CX bike when I will find a decent lighter crank. I'm not really a weight weenie but it makes a difference in our roads.

This is an ebay bike really, all components were bought separately on ebay or classifieds. I removed all the decals from the frame. I'm quite happy with it although I need to do something for that white stem.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Madridmikey said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Have bought a new bike and I'm very happy with it, but I was thinking of a few upgrades and I thought I'd ask for some advice. The bike weighs in at 8.4kg without pedals and the specification is as follows
> 
> Frame: Cayo carbon frame, BB30
> Forks: Focus carbon
> Front Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra
> Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra
> Brake levers/STi's: Shimano Ultegra
> Chainset: FSA Gossamer (50/34 - BB30)
> Cassette: Shimano 11-28
> Handlebars: FSA Vero
> Stem: FSA OS-190
> Saddle: Prologo Nago
> Seatpost: FSA SL-280
> Brake Calipers: FSA Energy
> Wheelset: DT Swiss R1900
> Tyres: Continental Ultrasport, foldable
> 
> I think it's a pretty good deal for 1439 euros. Plenty of ultrega on there, that's obviously not going to be upgraded, but I've got some ideas about what to upgrade...
> 
> The DT swiss wheels look great and from the reviews I've read they're really durable and a good package, but at 1900grams they're pretty heavy, right? I mainly climb mountains, so I imagine getting some lighter wheels would make sense: in all the forums I read that is the first place to upgrade, lighter weight on a rotating part etc. I think I could shave half a kilo or so off the weight, getting some that are 1400-1500g. Any thoughts about possible wheelsets to go for that are this weight, durable but won't absolutely break the bank?
> 
> The handlebars are narrow and not particularly comfortable, so i'm going to get some new ones for that reason alone. They weigh 300g. Is it worth getting some nice carbon bars that weigh in a bit lighter, or just to get something that feels comfortable and is cheaper?
> 
> The alloy seatpost weighs in at 320g. Would it be worth upgrading this?
> 
> The tyres are quite cheap, so I'll be getting some new ones too.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated,
> 
> Michael.


So many things you can upgrade. You can get lighter wheels for under $600

Then go for fit parts, like bars, stems, seatpost, saddle. Then cassette FD/RD.
Then when you think your complete, move on to bolt tuning and chains.

Yes, upgrade your post and save close to 200g.


----------



## easyridernyc

Madridmikey said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Have bought a new bike and I'm very happy with it, but I was thinking of a few upgrades and I thought I'd ask for some advice. The bike weighs in at 8.4kg without pedals and the specification is as follows
> 
> Frame: Cayo carbon frame, BB30
> Forks: Focus carbon
> Front Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra
> Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra
> Brake levers/STi's: Shimano Ultegra
> Chainset: FSA Gossamer (50/34 - BB30)
> Cassette: Shimano 11-28
> Handlebars: FSA Vero
> Stem: FSA OS-190
> Saddle: Prologo Nago
> Seatpost: FSA SL-280
> Brake Calipers: FSA Energy
> Wheelset: DT Swiss R1900
> Tyres: Continental Ultrasport, foldable
> 
> I think it's a pretty good deal for 1439 euros. Plenty of ultrega on there, that's obviously not going to be upgraded, but I've got some ideas about what to upgrade...
> 
> The DT swiss wheels look great and from the reviews I've read they're really durable and a good package, but at 1900grams they're pretty heavy, right? I mainly climb mountains, so I imagine getting some lighter wheels would make sense: in all the forums I read that is the first place to upgrade, lighter weight on a rotating part etc. I think I could shave half a kilo or so off the weight, getting some that are 1400-1500g. Any thoughts about possible wheelsets to go for that are this weight, durable but won't absolutely break the bank?
> 
> The handlebars are narrow and not particularly comfortable, so i'm going to get some new ones for that reason alone. They weigh 300g. Is it worth getting some nice carbon bars that weigh in a bit lighter, or just to get something that feels comfortable and is cheaper?
> 
> The alloy seatpost weighs in at 320g. Would it be worth upgrading this?
> 
> The tyres are quite cheap, so I'll be getting some new ones too.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated,
> 
> Michael.


i like that '011 cayo...nice bike. new wheels are the best idea for upgrade. i would go

easton 90 sl. trump the 3's and the zondas

light, true, strong, fast, and super aguri. right around 5 euro. would be a perfect compliment for that frame


----------



## Madridmikey

Thanks for all the advice guys. 

Piano, piano my man, I have taken your advice. I checked out the Soul SL3s and read a lot of reviews on the net. I couldn't find anything negative written about Soul products and they seemed to be a great deal.

The sales guy (Sean) has been helpful and I ended up paying 371 euros for the wheels and rim plugs too. 

At 1400 grams they're 540 grams lighter than the DT Swiss training wheels currently on my bike. I should be able to feel that when they arrive in a week or so and I take them up a mountian. 

I am thinking of getting new tyres to replace the Continental Ultra Sport. I have Michelin Krylion carbons on my other bike and they seem great all-round tyres, smooth and bullet-proof. They also corner better which could be useful flying down the mountains. 

I'm also considering replacing the heavy seatpost with a lighter one, though as Tomi mentions above I'm not sure it's worth the outlay (320 grams down to 154 grams: saving 166 grams but costing 140euros: a bit steep perhaps? Weight loss much more significant in the wheels?)

I´ll post a picture when my bike has finished being pimped.

Cheers.


----------

